# WTB skid loader snow bucket



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in the market for an 8-8.5' snow bucket for a skid loader. 

I'm located in Burlington WI


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got a bigass 78" I'd let go if you're interested.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check out titan or tomahawk sites...also your local amish fabricators


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still on the hunt for an 8' bucket.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still looking for a bucket.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/d/skid-loader-snow-bucket/6438666565.html


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

On a Call said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/d/skid-loader-snow-bucket/6438666565.html


dafuq he gonna do with that thing... Thats like a bird seed bucket if he owned a skidsteer


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

xgiovannix12 said:


> dafuq he gonna do with that thing... Thats like a bird seed bucket if he owned a skidsteer


Agreed it is a pos


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Call 319 499 2840
New bucket 84 inches
700.00
Remember to call me about your spreader


----------

